# Greetings



## Bro. JNORWOOD (Aug 31, 2018)

Greetings brothers! NC


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 31, 2018)

Greetings and welcome. What lodge and Grand Lodge do you belong to?


----------



## Bloke (Aug 31, 2018)

Greetings and welcome !


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Sep 1, 2018)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Bro. JNORWOOD (Sep 5, 2018)

Warrior1256 said:


> Greetings and welcome. What lodge and Grand Lodge do you belong to?


Omega #292 PHA Richlands NC / MWGLPHNC 7TH MASONIC DISTRICT


----------



## Bro. JNORWOOD (Sep 5, 2018)

Warrior1256 said:


> Greetings and welcome. What lodge and Grand Lodge do you belong to?


Omega 292 PHA Richlands NC / MWGLPHNC 7TH MASONIC DISTRICT


----------



## Keith C (Sep 7, 2018)

Greetings and Welcome Brother!


----------



## LK600 (Sep 7, 2018)

Welcome to the forums Brother.


----------



## Bro. JNORWOOD (Sep 7, 2018)

Keith C said:


> Greetings and Welcome Brother!


Thank you brother


----------



## Bro. JNORWOOD (Sep 7, 2018)

Thank you brothers


----------

